
A Guide to Deno Core (for Contributors) - kevinkassimo
https://denolib.gitbook.io/guide/
======
kevinkassimo
Created this guide to discuss some current designs of Deno, a secure
TypeScript server-side runtime created by Ryan Dahl, the creator of Node.js.

It aims to make the current codebase and design more accessible and possibly
encouraging contributions.

Might contain errors or unclear descriptions. PLEASE help point them out and
submit issues on Github!

